# Attention 1500 series owners...



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

and apparently alot of other MTD tractors. I have a friend with a Bolens with the same set-up. 

Anyway, just yesterday, I broke the p-brake/"cruise control" levers by pressing on it too hard. Sometimes, it seems hard to press the brake and engage the p-brake. I apparently pressed too hard, which in turn broke the plastic boss in which an "L" shaped bracket is attached to hold the chrome rod, which holds both levers in place. The plastic boss is part of the dash, and would not be easily replaced. I fixed it tonight, and it should be better than new. If it does not hold, I have a back-up plan in place that would be about bulletproof, but would take a couple hours to do. 

Also, while I had the battery out, I found a solution to the little amount of slop in the steering wheel. Not that it was a huge deal, I just didnt like how the steering wheel had a bit of play in it. I will post a pic or two if anyone is interested. Like a car, there is absolutely no slop now...the steering wheel moves only from L to R. The 5/8" column going through a hole about 3/4" was the culprit. 

Anyway, you might want to look at the backside of the dash to see the small bracket I am speaking of. I never use the cruise control, but the parking brake is nice if I have to jump off the tractor to grab something- no use in wearing out the starter. 

Regards,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea Greg post some pictures and yea if your foot pedal isn't in the neutral position its hard to get the parking break set.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry Jody. I have been busy all day with work and preparing for the in-laws from Cali later today. I will post a couple pics later today. Kinda bummed about the brake lever, but I think it is fixed.  

Greg


----------

